# Comcast digital upgrade



## KasiaMac (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in Boston area and have Comcast as my cable provider. I have an older TIVO Series 3 (not HD) dual turner box and was using the cable from the wall to connect to the box. I had no need for the cable box as I watch the basic channels.
Comcast is upgrading to digital and I started to get a white box pop up while watching TV that my TV has no equipment needed for the future Comcast enhancement. I called them and they said I need digital converter. Picked it up and after the activiation I could not get any channels. Called their tech support to find out that digital converter is not compatible with Tivo and I need cable box but to call the sales dept. Called them to find out that I need cable card and they will charge me 6.45 but need tech to install it. 
I have been getting so many different answers that I don't know which one is correct. Is the cable card going to work with my Tivo? Do I need two cable cards since I have dual turner?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

you need two cable cards. you an install them yourself

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=473130


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

KasiaMac said:


> I live in Boston area and have Comcast as my cable provider. I have an *older TIVO Series 3 *(not HD) dual turner box


To help you we need to know what exact model you have. Please report the 3 digits of your TiVo service number here.

See Latest TiVo software version by box model


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Is this your Tivo?










This is a view of the rear side. There are the 2 cable card slots, and *yes[/], you would need 2 of either a single or multi-stream cable cards.*


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

KasiaMac said:


> I live in Boston area and have Comcast as my cable provider. I have an older TIVO Series 3 (not HD) dual turner box ...


All Series 3 TiVos are dual tuner. And at this point, all Series 3s are "older".

On the back of the TiVo, where the power cord plugs in, is a sticker, and on that sticker is the model number, which starts with TCD

Tell us what that model number is.


----------



## KasiaMac (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry, I was incorrect in my prior post. The Tivo is series 2 DT. The number on the back is TCD649080. 
Will the cable cards work with this tivo or do I need to get the cable box from Comcast?
Thank you for any advise.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Box.


----------



## agdtec (Jul 22, 2011)

Tivo series 3 pictured above
This is the tivo unit I have, 
WOW cable is also converting to digital cable. I can view the new channels but can't get program guide to work, because Tivo gets its program guide info from tribune media services, and they "tribune" will not support the new channels format like weather channel is "63-62" most of the channels are 2 or 3 digits follow by a dash and another 2-4 digits like nicktoons "65-100" or gov access "117-49"

So getting to the point if I use the cable cards would I get the channels as if I had the wow digital converter or dvr connected?


----------



## agdtec (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear Zap2it user,

Thank you for your email.

We currently support only whole number positioning in our cable/satellite lineups so Qam channels are not included. 

We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you for being a Zap2it user. 

The Zap2it Customer Feedback Team 

-----Original Message-----
comments: 
This is from wow web site,
all the channels are up and running as far as I have used it.
but so far no program info for the channels with a dash.

Subcribers of wow cable, that do not use wow cable box, but instead use TVs or DVRS with QAM built-in digital tuners.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

agdtec said:


> Tivo series 3 pictured above
> This is the tivo unit I have...
> 
> ...getting to the point if I use the cable cards would I get the channels as if I had the wow digital converter or dvr connected?


The cable cards should act as if cable boxes, and remap the channels to the same numbers the cable boxes do...

If WOW is offering cable cards.


----------



## KasiaMac (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks ggieseke! With the cable box will I still be able to use both turners? Typically, the cable is split to go to the cable box and the second to Tivo directly in order to records on both turners. But since the cable directly from the wall won't work from now on, how is it going to be split? I am not very technical so maybe this is a stupid question....


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

KasiaMac said:


> Thanks ggieseke! With the cable box will I still be able to use both turners? Typically, the cable is split to go to the cable box and the second to Tivo directly in order to records on both turners. But since the cable directly from the wall won't work from now on, how is it going to be split? I am not very technical so maybe this is a stupid question....


If they have indeed gone completely digital, then no, you can't use both tuners on a TiVo 2 DT. If there are still some channels available in analog, then you can use both tuners. See here for instructions.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

The DTA (Digital Converter) which Comcast provide for free is compatible with the Series 2 Tivo's. I suggest you test the DTA connected to a TV tuned to Channel 3 (or 4) before you commit to paying Comcast for a cable box. If the DTA works connected driect to a TV then it should be possible to configure the DT to use the coax input with the DTA.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

petew said:


> The DTA (Digital Converter) which Comcast provide for free is compatible with the Series 2 Tivo's. I suggest you test the DTA connected to a TV tuned to Channel 3 (or 4) before you commit to paying Comcast for a cable box. If the DTA works connected driect to a TV then it should be possible to configure the DT to use the coax input with the DTA.


If you use the DTA for your TiVo, you will definitely *not* be able to use both tuners, even if there are still some analog channels available.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Series 2 dual tuner model can only tune analog cable without a cable box from the coax for only 1 of its tuner, the other is from the video inputs.

Since cable is moving to digital, you will lose the capability of the coax to record from.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> The Series 2 dual tuner model can only tune analog cable without a cable box from the coax for only 1 of its tuner, the other is from the video inputs.


That is absolutely incorrect. It has two analog tuners. The A/V inputs do not use a tuner. With no cable box, it can record two analog channels. When connected to a cable box and directly to cable, a DT can record 2 analog channels at once or one analog and one digital.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

agdtec said:


> Tivo series 3 pictured above
> This is the tivo unit I have,
> WOW cable is also converting to digital cable. I can view the new channels but can't get program guide to work, because Tivo gets its program guide info from tribune media services, and they "tribune" will not support the new channels format like weather channel is "63-62" most of the channels are 2 or 3 digits follow by a dash and another 2-4 digits like nicktoons "65-100" or gov access "117-49"
> 
> So getting to the point if I use the cable cards would I get the channels as if I had the wow digital converter or dvr connected?


Simply yes. The Cablecard provides mapping from clear QAM channel numbers (what you now get, and have no guide data for), to virtual channel numbers (what there is guide data for).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

KasiaMac said:


> Sorry, I was incorrect in my prior post. The Tivo is series 2 DT. The number on the back is TCD649080.
> Will the cable cards work with this tivo or do I need to get the cable box from Comcast?
> Thank you for any advise.


I had a funny feeling you had that model, and not a Series 3.

That model, the 80 hour version of the Series 2 standalone (not a satellite receiver) dual tuner unit, as well as the otherwise identical 180 hour unit, the TCD649180, do not have anywhere to insert cable cards. They were not designed with cable cards in mind.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

KasiaMac said:


> Thanks ggieseke! With the cable box will I still be able to use both turners? Typically, the cable is split to go to the cable box and the second to Tivo directly in order to records on both turners. But since the cable directly from the wall won't work from now on, how is it going to be split? I am not very technical so maybe this is a stupid question....


With a full-featured cable box you will be able to use both tuners to some degree *as long as some of the channels are still analog*. That's usually the lowest 20-30 channels, but call your local Comcast office directly to find out. See lwpcomp's link for setup instructions.

If you use one of the free DTA boxes you will only be able to use one tuner because your S2DT only has one coax input.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> With a full-featured cable box you will be able to use both tuners to some degree *as long as some of the channels are still analog*. That's usually the lowest 20-30 channels, but call your local Comcast office directly to find out. See lwpcomp's link for setup instructions.
> 
> If you use one of the free DTA boxes you will only be able to use one tuner because your S2DT only has one coax input.


One can open up the S2DT, disconnect the jumper that goes from the tuner whose coax input sticks through the back panel to the other tuner, and put an RCA to F connector adapter on that jumper, and access the RF input of the other tuner separately.

If drilling a hole in the back panel to mount that adapter, one should remove everything else (drive, power supply, motherboard) beforehand, and be sure to clean all of the metal shavings out before putting the "everything else" back in.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> One can open up the S2DT, disconnect the jumper that goes from the tuner whose coax input sticks through the back panel to the other tuner, and put an RCA to F connector adapter on that jumper, and access the RF input of the other tuner separately.


 And how do you tell the TiVo s/w that it now has two separate coax inputs?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> And how do you tell the TiVo s/w that it now has two separate coax inputs?


It always had two separate RF inputs. (they just aren't separately brought out to the back panel, but can be)

I was answering the assertion:

"If you use one of the free DTA boxes you will only be able to use one tuner because your S2DT only has one coax input."

The reason you can only use one tuner is because the S2DT can only record 2 streams at once, and if you're using a box that connects to the line inputs, recording from it monopolizes one of those streams, leaving the other to come from one of the tuners, but it's the 2 stream limit to blame, not the presence of only one F connnector on the back.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If you tell the TiVo that there is a DTA connected to it, it has no way to know that it can utilize the other tuner. You can't tell it that one tuner is connected to the DTA and one tuner is connected to something else. The TiVo thinks it has only 1 external coax connection.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> If you tell the TiVo that there is a DTA connected to it, it has no way to know that it can utilize the other tuner. You can't tell it that one tuner is connected to the DTA and one tuner is connected to something else. The TiVo thinks it has only 1 external coax connection.


As I understand it, neither tuner is connected to the DTA, the line-in jacks are.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

A DTA doesn't have a/v out, only coax. It acts as a digital tuner and uses an RF modulator to output on channel 3 or 4, switch selectable. That is why you need a full cable box to have any hope of utilizing both tuners if you want to be able to record a digital channel. One person who has posted somewhere on the board has connected a DTA to a VCR and used its a/v outputs to feed a TiVo's a/v inputs, creating sort of a poor man's cable box, but I have no idea how well that works

Bottom line, your proposed modification is useless. The only way to utilize both tuners on a TiVo 2 DT w/o some kludgey, crippled setup, is if your cable company has at least some analog channels.

I wouldn't advise anyone buy a TiVo 2 DT. Get a TiVo HD at least. I suppose you could get a TiVo 3 but then you're stuck with the monthly expense of the additional CableCARD it requires.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> A DTA doesn't have a/v out, only coax. It acts as a digital tuner and uses an RF modulator to output on channel 3 or 4, switch selectable. That is why you need a full cable box to have any hope of utilizing both tuners if you want to be able to record a digital channel. One person who has posted somewhere on the board has connected a DTA to a VCR and used its a/v outputs to feed a TiVo's a/v inputs, creating sort of a poor man's cable box, but I have no idea how well that works
> 
> Bottom line, your proposed modification is useless. The only way to utilize both tuners on a TiVo 2 DT w/o some kludgey, crippled setup, is if your cable company has at least some analog channels.
> 
> I wouldn't advise anyone buy a TiVo 2 DT. Get a TiVo HD at least. I suppose you could get a TiVo 3 but then you're stuck with the monthly expense of the additional CableCARD it requires.


So a DTA is the same thing as a coupon box?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> So a DTA is the same thing as a coupon box?


If you are talking about a "Coupon-eligible converter box", then similar but not the same since:

1. Those are for OTA, and thus have an ATSC tuner. DTAs have a QAM tuner.
(actually, I just re-discovered that they are both considered to be ATSC, but OTA uses 8VSB modulation while cable uses 256QAM, thus the shorthand)

2. They are required to have a/v outputs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> If you are talking about a "Coupon-eligible converter box", then similar but not the same since:
> 
> 1. Those are for OTA, and thus have an ATSC tuner. DTAs have a QAM tuner.
> (actually, I just re-discovered that they are both considered to be ATSC, but OTA uses 8VSB modulation while cable uses 256QAM, thus the shorthand)
> ...


The DTAs are required to have line outs, or the coupon boxes are required to?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The coupon boxes.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> The coupon boxes.


So after your cable company screws you by dumping analog, or by moving a bunch of stuff you want from analog to digital, they provide you with a solution that's not even as good as a government guilt box? Sheeesh!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> So after your cable company screws you by dumping analog, or by moving a bunch of stuff you want from analog to digital, they provide you with a solution that's not even as good as a government guilt box? Sheeesh!


To be fair,

1. Cable companies are under no obligation to support dual analog tuner devices.

2. Since a TiVo 2 DT doesn't do OTA, "a government guilt box" probably won't work on it. Even if it does, you still can't get full functionality since a TiVo can only control one external tuner.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

How about if you're looking for cheap and happen to have an old VCR with AV outputs not being used tune it to channel three and feed the RF from the DTA though it into the AV IN on the Tivo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

petew said:


> How about if you're looking for cheap and happen to have an old VCR with AV outputs not being used tune it to channel three and feed the RF from the DTA though it into the AV IN on the Tivo.


I mentioned that possibility in an earlier post.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Comcast in our area gave converter boxes to customers who had analog sets so that they could receive the all digital signal they were now sending out. When my parents got theirs it didnt work. While on the line with their tech people I found out that the digital started group was the same price as the regular analog package that my parents had. However, it added the music channels, the free on demand movies and other free movie channels. I dont under stand why Comcast didn't just upgrade every one to that package and give then cable boxes instead of the adapter boxes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Cable boxes cost more money, something like $200 a pop for a basic SD model.

The DTA boxes are made to be cheap, under $50 each.


----------

